# Job prospects in Food Safety



## Temaki (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I got couple of questions regarding Skilled Migrant scheme in NZ. Hope you can help me out

I have a bachelor degree in the Netherlands. I'm going to do a Master in Food Safety (1year) in Auckland. I'm considering Food Science as well but I maybe not admitted since I don't have background in science. 


Can I claim points for recognised qualifications level 3,4,5,6,7,8? or only level 9 (post-graduate)? 

What are job prospects in Food industry in NZ? 


Based on the point test, I understand that there is only 1 way that I could apply for a PR is to get a skilled employment after graduation. I'm not sure I can find a job with my degree (1-year Master in Food Safety, limited to none work exp) 

Thanks!!


----------

